# Hello!



## Lovebug_Lauren (May 6, 2003)

Hi everyone I'm new but not at the same time. I've seen Don signs a lot of his posts Don n kitty n lauren. I'm that lauren. I'm 11 yrs. old( 12 on May 26th) Anyways, I come in peace! ;-) I am don's cyber grandaughter and we are e-pals and good friends. I am also now an e-pal of ***** ***** aka Daphne! I hope to meet you all soon! And thanx for letting me join catman!


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

lauren welcome to the Cat Forum!!! 

you are welcome, i am glad to see that you made it here


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Lauren. It's nice to have you here. Do you have any kitties?


----------



## Lovebug_Lauren (May 6, 2003)

*kitties*

Yes I do Lexie! I have two kitties! Their names are Pumpkin and Spencer. Spencer is will actually be 2 yrs. old tommorow and he is a wild and mischevous grey tiger cat with short hair. I got him last May. Pumpkin is a 9 yr. old lazy but cute grey Norweigian Forest cat. I got him when he was 3. He was found in a flowerpot at my grandma's. My mum was allergic to cats but we tried and she is fine with Pumpkin. Spencer was got from a animal shelter thing at a pet store. He touched mum with his paw and she softened her heart to him. It was near my birthday so we got him for a present. We had to presaude dad quite a bit first though! :wink: So anyways now Spencer loves me most and mum and dad still love him but at points he is called the mistake. LOL! Not to me though. Spencer and Pumpkin play fight but are good buddies now after not liking each other at all the first month. And although Spence is crazy he never bites you and only scratches when playing but not otherwise EVER! Pumpkin is a bit more moody though. His name is another story for another time. Ask me later.


----------



## Lovebug_Lauren (May 6, 2003)

I hope this works here they are


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Nope, didn't work. Do you have your pictures uploaded on a website on the internet?


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Lovebug_Lauren said:


> I hope this works here they are



lauren you have to have the pictures hosted on a web server. which means you upload them to the internet.

read these instructions:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=65

if you are still having problems you can email me their pcitures and i will host the pictures for you... :wink:


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

Wow Lauren is here I knew she was coming but not when. I will have to check out this site more often.

Lauren I have not had any trouble using links to my msn site. If you want you can store pix there (I have a huge storage area) and post a link but if you want the pix to appear in your post without a link you will need to get webhosting. Catman and Lexxie can help you with this. Also Lexxie belongs to the kk site we both belong to. Doreen aka fluffster also belongs to this site...she has not posted anything for a long time though.

In case any one wonders: I LOVE LAUREN she is priceless and the nicest eleven year old I know (the only 11 year old I know but still the nicest).

Don n kitty n lauren n silvercat ((I will have to drop the lauren now that she is here))


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

CATMAN: As you can see Lauren livens things up just by being around..she has certainly livened up my life (cyber and otherwise)
When she said that she wanted to adopt me I thought it was either a joke or some kind of "scam" but it turned out to be the nicest thing to happen to me in a long long time. PS I checked it out with her mother before the adoption papers were signed. Don n Kitty (lauren can sign her own posts now).


----------



## ears (Mar 19, 2003)

sorry i'm late! welcome lauren. it's nice to finally meet you. you're famous!


----------



## Lovebug_Lauren (May 6, 2003)

*THANX!*

Thanx everyone! Okay catman on kitten kaboodle an msn group they are posted but I don't think anywhere else. Could you maybe try to post it. Thanx soooo much! Ears don showed me your charcol cat pic! I LOVE IT! You are a wonderful artist like chinkchink! ;-) Luv, ya all, Lauren


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Lauren Welcome!


----------



## don (Feb 26, 2003)

http://groups.msn.com/dcMidTex/lovebugl ... lbumlist=2


The above link is to pictures posted by Lauren


----------

